#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Ρύσεις σε επικάλυψη

## SMBD

---

----------


## brutagon

καβίλιες στο επιστέγασμα... ή αρχική προκαμπύλωση του ζυγώματος
μέχρι 2% ιονο, δε χρειάζεται παραπάνω

----------


## palex

Μπορείς να βάλεις αυτιά μεταβλητού ύψους, ή και να κάνεις συνδυασμό αν είχες τεγίδες ψυχρής έλασης με διάφορα ύψη διατομών και πυκνότητας καννάβου αυτών.

----------


## Evan

θα το φέρει ο μάστορας μην αγχώνεσαι :Γέλιο:

----------

